# Tucker



## GURPS

https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2021/11/14/who-better-to-show-off-the-tuckers-unique-features-than-members-of-the-tucker-family


----------



## limblips

GURPS said:


> https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2021/11/14/who-better-to-show-off-the-tuckers-unique-features-than-members-of-the-tucker-family


The big three killed Tucker.  Many experts say the Tucker was a huge threat to them.


----------

